# Stupid vitamin c



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

OK, I need some help please. I have purchased vit in tablets but dogs leave them behind in their food bowls so I bought chewable wafers which they will not touch. So I am now on the hunt for powder vitamin C but my problem is which one to buy. I am a research nut but I am getting frustrated on what is the best choice and how much is needed for a 85 dog. Many of them don't even tell you how many mgs. or the amount to serve. I am getting frustrated wanting to see the information needed to make my decision but I am not finding what I am looking for. Can anyone help me out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why not look for a whole food source vitamin C like acerola or rose hips? I put peanut butter on the pills so it's coated. They tend to gulp them down before they now what they are. Cream cheese or a soft cheese spread would work too.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I bought a $3 pill crusher from WM and it works great...I hide the powdered C in green tripe or other meat, Kacie will not eat pills whole. Or I just place a pill in the back of her mouth and gently blow on her snout to get her to swallow. I use human grade 1000mg of C with rosehips, citrus bioflavonoids or EsterC.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

We did ester C pills and Jinx would avoid them (can't blame her who wants to chew a vitamin C ECK! I would either put them in the back of her throat then hold her mouth shut and rub her throat for a second or would put them inside of her meat so she would swallow them with the food I just switched to powdered ester C and its 2/3rds teaspoon for 1500 mg (thats how much I give Jinx) and I just mix Jinxs nupro with the vit C powder and apple cider vinegar then add a bit of water and give it to her as a gravy to drink.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What are you using the C for? i buy powdered Ester C and just sprinkle it on everyone's food (cats are getting it right now too).


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I use ester-c pills and wrap them in a little bit of American cheese. Here, there's never a problem eating a pill when it's wrapped in cheese!


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I use Prevention Plus and mix it with their regular food.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

BowWowMeow said:


> What are you using the C for? i buy powdered Ester C and just sprinkle it on everyone's food (cats are getting it right now too).


supplement for my dogs. I want to use the same thing but I would like to know which one people are choosing and where they buy from.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I give 250 mgs. per day of Ester C to all 8 dogs and just put the pill in a small meatball of canned dog food. No problems getting them to take all of their pills, medications and/or supplements this way.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is 250mg daily effective for a dog the size of a GSD? I give 1000-2000mg to my dogs daily(split between meals)


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I would use as much as my dogs can handle. They'll let you know when it's too much!! I think Vitamin C tolerance levels can very from dog to dog. The key is to determine what level your dog can handle without causing cannon butt.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Of course, that is why it's recommended to start slow and build up the dosage over a week or two.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

personally I'm not sure 250 mg is effective I do 1500 mg for Jinx and for myself as well just the ester C pills are 500 and the powder serving is 750 mg


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Holmeshx2 said:


> personally I'm not sure 250 mg is effective I do 1500 mg for Jinx and for myself as well just the ester C pills are 500 and the powder serving is 750 mg


I agree. I give 100mg ester-C and his glucosamine supplement has 500 mg vitamin C.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

You can buy a coffee grinder and grinde the pills and sprinkle them on their food.


----------



## gsdmi (Apr 4, 2009)

I think I have the same pill grinder as Onyx-Girl. Got it at Walmart for about $4, it is blue and clear. In fact I have three -- one for the kitty's heart meds, one for Vitamins and one for my females urinary meds (just so they don't x-contaminate).

My female gets 1000 mg of Ester C daily, my male 2000. They both seem to be doing very well on that amount, in addition to their Springtime supps.

It easily and quickly grinds into a fine powder. I then mix the powder with about 2 tablespoons of wet food and plop it on top of the dry. They gobble it without a problem.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I've been giving Joey a 500mg capsule of Ester-C daily. I put it in a Pill Pocket. I wonder if I open the capsule and put the powder on his food, if he will eat it. The Pill Pockets are not cheap, and I use 2 a day.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I just wanted to warn people about chewable vitamin tablets, including chewable Vit. C - often they have artificial sweeteners added, which can be very toxic to dogs.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Had to grind pills for a sick horse. I used one of those little plastic jobs where you twist the top down manually and for all the pills the pony needed it was lot'sa work.

Four words for anyone who needs to powderize the pill form of meds or supplements.....

Electric coffee bean grinder. 

...designated critter pill crusher for $10.00-$12.00 small and easy to store too.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This is what I use, about $4 from Walmart...works well after 2 years.


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

I use the tablet form of Ester-C. I use a garlic press, crush the pill and sprinke on the kibble. The bowl is always empty


----------

